# Northeast crappie club tournaments



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Come out and fish with a great bunch of guys.

http://northeastohiocrappieclub.com/2017-tournament-schedule/


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

First tournament is at Berlin Saturday!! Sign ups at the ramp.


----------

